

What does Mixpanel do better than Google Analtics events tracking? - true_religion


======
jordhy
I find the reporting to be simpler and more powerful. You can do very simple
funnel analytics and the built-in A/B testing is also superior. This video
will give you an idea: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNB12LxNyTs>

